# Important- scammers



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello all,
just thought I'd spare you the misery we recently went through.
We found an ad for a Stable float (stable being the brand). It's (or was described) as follows:
-extended straight load, 2 horses
-fully equiped kitchen in front
-max weight 1880kg or so.
the photos showed the kitchen as being furnished in what looks like wood.
The float looked great, it was described to us as being in Victoria. We live in QLD, and we were told these people would deliver it to us for free IF WE PAYED HALF THE PRICE AS DOWN PAYMENT.
They asked $10,000 for it, we offered them $9000 and they took it.
We put in the down payment of $4500 because they seemed like very decent people
Today, Mum got an e-mail from what was apparently the mother of the lady who was 'selling' the float to us. She said that her daughter suddenly had to go to SA, and she asked where the rest of the money was.
I'm not entirely sure what else happened, but Mum got suspicious and did some research. She found out that it was indeed likely that we had been tricked, very, very badly. 
She called the police, and is having her bank account details changed.
I'm not sure of the lady's e-mail address, but the name it displayed when an email came in was Martina S.
They may change the e-mail if they choose to try this again, but just in case they don't, if you see that name in connection with a horse float, IT'S PROBABLY THE SAME PERSON/PEOPLE.
Just thought I'd let everyone know, wouldnt want it to happen to anyone else.
Also, if this has happened to anyone else- what did you do? did you get your money back? how? 


cheers,
alex.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

so sorry to hear that....but yes there are a lot of scam artist out there and there getting better by the day.....and unless you see the flaot it's self in person i would of never sent the money in the first place....my husband works for the sheriff dept here in the states.....i had a car for sale and desided to post it on the net, 100 per cent of the people (scammers), the best one and working with the sheriff on this one was one guy wanted to buy it and ship it over seas, he would be sending us a over the above asking price check to "cover" a few thing's......well the check came...it was a wachovia (sp) check (fake) with a american couples name on it, that went straight to the sheriffs dept...he then demanned that we send his shippers a large amount of the check to cover there cost......here the kicker....i guess we were the first and last people to be scammed by him.....he gave us his home address (some where in england with a middle eatern assent) used his home addres as the "shipper company address" and when not complying with him he started harrasing us by phone......doesn't the uk have one of those show's? dumiest crimenal?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is one scary thought. When I sold my trailer, the people who bought it, bought it over the web and it's something that crossed my mind. How could someone trust me without ever having seen me or the trailer.

People are to trusting and unfortunately it wrecks everything for everyone. 

Hope you are able to get your money back and things settle down. Thanks for the heads up. Hope you can find what you are looking for without having to pay big bucks gettig ripped off.

Good Luck


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

thankss.
hey, do any of you guy know how to delete posts? it's crossed my mind that while I want others not to fall into the same trap, it actually turns out they dont yet know we know that theyre bulls***ing us... so just in case, i need to get the post off the web-wouldnt want them to read it...


----------

